# 2003 Ford Explorer sport wont start!!!



## Alexandra8190 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 2003 Ford Explorer Sport. Its under a three month warranty and wo days after i bought it and drove it around, i went to the store for something and came back out and it wouldnt start. I had it towed to a repair shop and they called me about 4 hours later and said that they pushed the fuel system restart switch located by the passenger side fllorboard. He told me that he pushed the button and it started right up. He ran a diagnostic and couldnt find anything wrong with it. I went and picked it up and drove it for two days and today the same thing happened. It ran fine all day and today it wouldnt start. I poushed the button over and over and it still wouldnt start then it finally did and i drove it home. When i got home i cut it off and tried to start it again and it wont start. I pushed the button again and it still wont start. So could it be a problem with my switch, or could it be a bigger problem? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Alexandra8190


The fuel cut off switch is designed to shut off the fuel system in a collision it is a safety feature. The push button switch does fail from time to time and it can cause the problem you are describing. There is a simple method to test it's sensitivity, all you do is whack the body of the switch with a screwdriver handle and the switch should pop up. When you reset the switch you should feel some resistance when you press the push button, if there is no resistance the switch needs to be replaced.


post back your findings.


----------



## Alexandra8190 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hit it with the end of a small flashlight and it started up. I took it to the repair shop this morning and they called me back and said the wires that connect that switch to wherever its suposed to go had melted. So they are replacing the switch and wires for me. Thanks for your help. You saved me about 50 dollars to tow it.


----------

